# Orignal Budwiser Bottle ...anybody have one of these?



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a  Budwiser bottle before it was just plain OLE budwiser, it is a Conrad & CO, original Budwiser, I love this bottle. I just was wondering if any one had any different styles or colors of this bottle, I would like to see them. Rick


----------



## wvhillbilly (Mar 20, 2007)

The only other color I know of is a citron color which sold on ebay for $700. Yours is worth around or a little less than $100.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes I know its worth $100 I am a collector, but I never saw an amber, or any other color, that's way I asked on here. Thanks


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Rick, 
 That is one nice old bud bottle. What do you think the age is? I have an old bud bottle. What time does this one fall in compared to yours. It has Anheuser Busch with the eagle on it.


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is the whole bottle, it has a nice applied top.


----------



## Digger George (Mar 22, 2007)

I would really just love to try some of that original budweiser. I've dug a couple broken but only in aqua.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 22, 2007)

Is that a crown top? With a lightning stopper? its hard to see in that pic, Anheuser bush, bought the company from C. Conrad in the 1890s I think. Rick.


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Rick, 
 It is a crown top, but applied top with the seam down on the neck. Not sure about the lightint top. More emboss on the other side. I that it was the first but with you  I see there is more older history. 
 Thanks.


----------



## amblypygi (Jul 25, 2010)

I came across an old Anheuser-Busch bottle today (along with a pontiled SS Fitch and a beautiful jug my buddy found). Is this one worth anything? It's probably about 1910 I'm guessing, early tooled crown top.


----------



## amblypygi (Jul 25, 2010)

Here it is pre-cleanup with the other litter!


----------



## swizzle (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweet jug. I got bits of cobalt with that same design on it. I think its gonna be a 4 to 6 gallon crock. If I can find enough of it to have it put back together that is. What is the stamp on it? I've been wondering what company made it. Swiz


----------



## amblypygi (Jul 25, 2010)

It's Satterlee and Mory, Fort Edward NY. There's a crock with the same design on fleabay right now with some information about the maker:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Satterlee-Mory-Fort-Edward-Stoneware-Preserve-Jar-/140405665377

 Quoting from the auction: "This is the stamp of George A. Satterlee and Michael Mory who ran the pottery in Fort Edward from 1861-1891."

 Sean


----------



## swizzle (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweet. I don't know if the crock I have is going to end up with a top like that but I hope so. I love seeing different stoneware shapes and that would be a new one for my collection. Thanx for the info. Swiz


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 25, 2010)

This is an Anheuser from Princeton, NJ that I pulled out of my recent site. No actual old buds like yours yet though.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice buttwiper Rick.[][]
 I got a tooled crown. not near as old as yours.
 Rocky


----------



## Mike O (Sep 5, 2010)

Rick, Here is one just like yours on ebay right now!
http://cgi.ebay.com/St-Louis-Anheuser-Busch-C-Conrad-Budweiser-beer-bottle-/110579839142?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19bf1270a6


----------



## pabottles (Sep 5, 2010)

The new stuff is probably pisswater in comparison to the original.Just like the old National Bohemian beer (natty boh) compared to todays swill they try to pass off as the old stuff.


----------



## Oklabottles (Sep 6, 2010)

*history from wikipedia*

Anheuser-Busch began as a small brewery located in St. Louis, Missouri. In 1860, Eberhard Anheuser, a prosperous German-born soap manufacturer, became owner of the struggling brewery. Adolphus Busch, Anheuserâ€™s son-in-law, became partner in 1869, and became president when Anheuser died in 1880.

 Adolphus Busch was the first U.S. brewer to use pasteurization to keep beer fresh, the first to use artificial refrigeration and refrigerated railroad cars and the first to bottle beer extensively[2]. In 1876, Busch introduced Americaâ€™s first national beer brand: Budweiser. In 1877, the company introduced the first cola: King Cola.


 In 1876, Adolphus Busch and his friend Carl Conrad, a liquor importer, developed a "Bohemian-style" lager, inspired after a trip to the region. Brewers in Bohemia (today's Czech Republic) generally named a beer after their town with the suffix "er." Beers produced in the town of Pilsen (today's PlzeÅˆ), for example, were called Pilsners. Busch and Conrad had visited another town, only 104 km (65 miles) south of Pilsen also, known for its breweries: Budweis (or BÃ¶hmisch Budweis, today's ÄŒeskÃ© BudÄ›jovice). Beer has been brewed in Budweis since it was founded as Budiwoyz by king Ottokar II of Bohemia in 1245. The name Budweiser is a locative, meaning "of Budweis." In most European countries American Budweiser is not labelled as Budweiser but as Bud, and the name Budweiser refers to the original Czech beer, Budweiser Budvar. The United Kingdom is the exception to this, and both companies use Budweiser there.


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 6, 2010)

*RE: history from wikipedia*

Hello RICKJJ59W;  This information might make you happy,  I kept a reference to this bottle which should transfer to here.  RED Matthews

  	 	 Orig Bud Beer.doc                                       09/09/2008 Winning bid:*US $3,397.50 * bottlebrink( 459459) Antique Conrad ORIGINAL BUDWEISER blob beer bottle   Item number: 180284756687 
   [font="georgia, serif"]Extremely rare ORIGINAL BUDWEISER blob top bottle. This is not your average Conrad Original Budweiser to say the least. Words can't describe how amazing this bottle actually is! [/font]  [font="georgia, serif"]To start with I dug this bottle from a privy in Wichita Kansas. The privy was in use during the late 1870's to early 1880's based on the age of other bottles found with the Budweiser.[/font] [font="georgia, serif"]The bottle stands 6-3/4 inches tall and looks like a blob soda. The front is embossed ORIGINAL BUDWEISER and the back THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD. the embossing is very bold and crisp. The base is embossed U.S.T.6376 (United States Trademark & 6376 was Carl Conrad's patent number).[/font] [font="georgia, serif"]The character of this bottle is unbelievable. The glass is whittled, the neck is full of crude twisted stretch marks, it leans to one side, the blob top is crudely applied, and there are even yellow glass streaks in the neck.[/font] The condition is just as amazing. The bottle must not have seen circulation as there is no case wear. There are no chips or cracks and the bottle is not tumbled it actually came out of the ground this clean. Most people look at it and think that it has been tumbled.  I would guess that Carl Conrad had this bottle made maybe as an experiment and who knows how it ended up in Wichita. Don't miss this opportunity to own what is probably the rarest of all Budweiser bottles 

 Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!! RED


----------

